# Bitdefender Saphere 2015 prevents laptop to connect to internet



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi mainly as titled. Got the 2015 Bitfefender installed it on my windows 8.1 laptop with no issues at all. Went to install it on my dads windows 7 laptop it installs fine scans fine but if you enable the firewall on it or preform a pc optimisation scan and clean on the laptop it prevents you from accessing any websites. Strange thig is as soon as you disable the firewall full internet access it back :banghead:

So i followed the troubleshooting on their website and added the internet explorer.exe file as a new rule, selecting the directory path to the internet explorer exe file and allowing full access and trusted permissions for it. That cured the problem until he restarts his laptop then webpages dont appear again :banghead:

Has anyone discovered this issue before or know how to fix it? I read this company were the leading in online protection but they have failed to show me this so far.

Thanks all


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First thing to do is forget the "pc optimisation scan and clean". Those types of things cause more problems than they fix.

If you can do a system restore back to a time before the pc optimiser you can try that.

BG


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I will probably take some flak here but personally, I have no use for third party firewall software and would never install it. For some versions now the Windows Firewall has been more than sufficient for average protection without all the issues caused by 3rd party software. I would suggest you uninstall and reinstall the software choosing "custom" install and not install the firewall because simply shutting it off won't solve any issues. Sorry I have tested them all and none of them are worth the trouble they cause in my book!

And BTW I think whose software is best is highly personal anyway and I have always found Bit Defender with a solid reputation but as software nothing but trouble.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree with Rich. Before here in these forums I touted Tend Micro Internet Security as great and I used it's 13' version. But, as with any company that can change on a dime. and it did, as it's a resource hog with the latest updates going into late 14' now sadly. So even though I have a license I won't use it. I went back to Microsoft Security Essentials, and using the MS firewall only. It's vey good and allows speedy operations in windows.

If you have a NAT router and MSE, and the windows firewall that's really all that's needed IMO. And safe surfing :smile:


----------

